# Do no shedding shampoos work?



## Chicalen1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi has anyone had any success with these types of shampoo? Sofi sheds alot and I don't mind but it would be nice if I could do something to help the problem. 
She gets Nurtomax food so I don't think the sheding is food realted I think its just the way her fur is.

Amanda


----------



## squirt1968 (Feb 19, 2007)

I don't have any experience with the no shed shampoos. I did start adding lipoderm to sadie's food and it has helped a lot. I have been using it for almost 3 mos it took a couple mos before I could see much difference. It has slowed the shedding down enough that I will continue to use it.


----------



## cascabel (Sep 25, 2007)

I've always heard that the no-shedding shampoos don't do anything. 

I think you would probably be much better off adding some fish oil (or flaxseed oil) to your pup's diet. I have seen this make a big difference in many dogs with regards to both coat/skin condition and shedding. 

It seems to me a poor shampoo can do damage and cause more shedding, but a good shampoo, while not causing more shedding, will not really reduce it either. Best way to help that is by getting at the root of the problem internally.


----------

